# What trim restore to use on black trim stained with SRP?



## Stefan... (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks in advance!

stef


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Scrub the trim with APC, then wipe down with IPA as you want to remove the SRP not cover it up.

Then use something like carPRO PERL to dress the trim


----------



## MR X8X (Oct 26, 2017)

Best way to remove the srp with britemax grime out spray on and scrub with a brush to deep clean into the grain. then dry rinse and dry. Then apply britemax trim max which will bring the plastic trim up like new again. Leave to cure and buff.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

As above remove the SRP and clean all the trim with an APC of your choice Surfex, Green Star etc final wipe down with IPA or the like.

I'd go for Solution Finish for the restore, you'll get 6 months out of it if you've done the cleaning properly.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Autoglym recommend glass cleaner to remove Super Resin Polish


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Radish293 said:


> Autoglym recommend glass cleaner to remove Super Resin Polish


H'mm hadn't heard that one, wonder if it works for any polish over spill.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

A rubber i.e. a pencil eraser or peanut oil


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

AG Tar Remover should also do the trick. A small amount, wiped on, rinsed off.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2008)

Rian said:


> Scrub the trim with APC, then wipe down with IPA as you want to remove the SRP not cover it up.


That.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, AG Fast Glass will remove SRP from trim


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

found the rubber or the scrubbing method to work best. Glad i have mostly colour coded cars now. Masking tape is best prevention if you need to get right up to the trim and probably faster than getting the polish off


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

AG used to say applying Bumper Shine to the trim before applying SRP will stop it staining the trim. Might work for some other dressings but not tried it


----------

